# problema update world [RISOLTO]

## zelphir

Ciao, premetto che ho cercato ovunque sul forum e tentato tutti i metodi... ma nulla

allora ho provato nella sezione inglese...

questo utente qua ha esattamente il mio stesso problema... link

un altro utente gli dice che per risolvere il problema deve vedere qui perchè è già stato trattato... solo che non capisco cosa devo fare! mi aiutate?Last edited by zelphir on Mon Dec 12, 2005 1:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## X-Drum

si ma...che problema hai di preciso?

l'output di portage sarebbe gradito  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## zelphir

E' lo stesso indicato dal tipo... cmq... ecco qua

```

Gentoo roberto # emerge -puDN world

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating world dependencies ...done!

[blocks B     ] x11-libs/libXft (is blocking x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r6)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-misc/makedepend-0.99.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/glproto-1.4.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-libs/mesa-6.4.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.2.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXmu-0.99.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXxf86vm-0.99.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libdrm-2.0)

[ebuild     U ] perl-core/Test-Simple-0.62 [0.60]

[ebuild   R   ] sys-kernel/reiser4-gentoo-sources-2.6.14-r2

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/jack-audio-connection-kit-0.100.7 [0.99.0-r3]

[ebuild   R   ] app-arch/tar-1.15.1

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/glib-2.8.4 [2.8.3]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/pciutils-2.2.0-r1 [2.1.11-r5]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/usbutils-0.71-r1 [0.71]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.2.2-r1 [1.2.1-r1]

[ebuild     U ] dev-db/libpq-8.1.0 [8.0.3-r1]

[ebuild     U ] dev-db/postgresql-8.1.0 [8.0.3]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/tiff-3.7.4 [3.7.3]

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/eselect-1.0_rc2 [1.0_rc1]

[ebuild     UD] x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r6 [7.0.0_rc3]

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/x11-6.8

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/rpm2targz-9.0-r4 [9.0-r2]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/utempter-0.5.5.6 [0.5.5.5-r1]

[ebuild     U ] x11-terms/xterm-207 [205]

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/baekmuk-fonts-2.2

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/pango-1.10.2 [1.10.1]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.8.8 [2.8.6-r1]

[ebuild   R   ] app-text/ghostscript-7.07.1-r10

[ebuild     U ] app-text/xpdf-3.01-r3 [3.01]

[ebuild     U ] net-libs/gnutls-1.2.9 [1.2.4]

[ebuild   R   ] net-print/cups-1.1.23-r4

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/tcp-wrappers-7.6-r8

[ebuild     U ] net-nds/openldap-2.2.28-r3 [2.2.28-r1]

[ebuild     U ] dev-db/mysql-5.0.16-r4 [4.1.14]

[ebuild     U ] perl-core/Storable-2.15 [2.13]

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/DBD-mysql-3.0002_p4 [2.9007]

[ebuild   R   ] net-fs/samba-3.0.20b

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-3.3.4-r8 [3.3.4-r7]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/giflib-4.1.4 [4.1.3-r1]

[ebuild     U ] dev-dotnet/libgdiplus-1.1.10 [1.1.8]

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/mono-1.1.10 [1.1.8.3]

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/pyrex-0.9.3.1 [0.9.3-r2]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gconf-2.12.1 [2.12.0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/cryptsetup-luks-1.0.1-r1 [1.0.1]

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/sysfsutils-1.3.0-r1 [1.3.0]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.12.2 [2.12.1.1]

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/ntfsprogs-1.12.1 [1.9.4]

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/fuse-2.4.2 [2.4.1]

[ebuild   R   ] net-misc/iputils-021109-r3

```

e questo è l'errore

```

Gentoo roberto # emerge -uDN world

Calculating world dependencies ...done!

!!! Error: the x11-libs/libXft package conflicts with another package.

!!!        both can't be installed on the same system together.

!!!        Please use 'emerge --pretend' to determine blockers.

```

----------

## Ic3M4n

dai lo stesso comando con -u così almeno sappiamo quali sono i due pacchetti che rognano.

----------

## zelphir

se lo do solo con -u ottengo questo

```

roberto # emerge -u world

Calculating world dependencies ...done!

>>> Auto-cleaning packages ...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.
```

cmq... ne riparliamo domani... sono troppo stanco... grazie dell'aiuto! vado a nanna

----------

## Ic3M4n

mannaggia... anche io sono  stanco morto e mi sa che faccio meglio ad andare a letto. sparo solo cagate. cmq come vedi dalla lista i B sono i pacchetti bloccati, quindi devi rimuovere il pacchetto che li blocca. 

indi:

```
emerge -C xorg-x11

emerge  x11-misc/makedepend ... ...
```

non puoi tenere sia la versione modulare che monolitica di xorg, o una o l'altra.

----------

## gutter

Aggiungo solo un consiglio: una lettura alla man page di emerge spesso risolve questi dubbi  :Wink: 

----------

## zelphir

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> mannaggia... anche io sono  stanco morto e mi sa che faccio meglio ad andare a letto. sparo solo cagate. cmq come vedi dalla lista i B sono i pacchetti bloccati, quindi devi rimuovere il pacchetto che li blocca. 
> 
> indi:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

quindi devo dare prima 

emerge -C xorg-x11

e poi tutti gli emerge ai pacchetti bloccati? e a libXft??

----------

## gutter

 *zelphir wrote:*   

> 
> 
> e poi tutti gli emerge ai pacchetti bloccati? e a libXft??

 

Verranno risolti automaticamente  :Wink: 

----------

## zelphir

Allora ho fatto come suggerito tutto questo:

emerge -C xorg-x11

emerge x11-misc/makedepend

emerge x11-proto/glproto

emerge media-libs/mesa

emerge x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto

emerge x11-libs/libXmu

emerge x11-libs/libXxf86vm

emerge x11-libs/libdrm

e poi di nuovo:

emerge -puDN world

.... stesso errore!

Allora ho fatto pure:

emerge -C x11-libs/libXft

e ottengo l'errore di prima più altri paccketti bloccati!

Sigh!

----------

## randomaze

 *zelphir wrote:*   

> .... stesso errore!

 

Sicuro che sia lo stesso e non il contrario? Perché a occhio sembrerebbe che vuoi mettere dei pacchetti che richiedono Xorg 6.9 e altri che invece funzionano solo con Xorg 6.2

----------

## zelphir

e quindi che devo fa?

non ci sto capendo più nulla!!!!

----------

## randomaze

 *zelphir wrote:*   

> e quindi che devo fa?
> 
> non ci sto capendo più nulla!!!!

 

Neanche io. 

Partiamo dall'inizio: dove vuoi arrivare? Ad avere Xorg 6.2, ad avere Xorg 6.9 o Xorg 7.0rc3? 

E, qualora la risposta sia uno dei due Xorg masked, perché?

libXft sembrerebbe essere hard masked. Perché lo hai "smascherato"?

----------

## zelphir

io non ho mai toccato nulla... volevo semplicemente fare un world update... ho seguito l'handbook...

e mi sono imbattuto in questo problema...

tu quale xorg mi consigli? e coime devo procedere?

----------

## randomaze

 *zelphir wrote:*   

> io non ho mai toccato nulla... volevo semplicemente fare un world update... ho seguito l'handbook...
> 
> e mi sono imbattuto in questo problema...
> 
> tu quale xorg mi consigli? e coime devo procedere?

 

Io consiglierei di eliminare quell'~x86 che (quasi sicuramente) hai nel file /etc/make.conf, e quindi di usare la normale versione 6.2 di xorg

----------

## zelphir

ho commenatnto quella stringa, ho dato emerge -uDN world... e sembra stia andando!

sta facendo l'aggiornamento!

Bene... ora vado ad aprire un altro topic per un altro problema!

----------

## z3n0

salve gente,

ho cercato un po nel forum ma non penso di essere riuscito a trovare la soluzione al mio problema..

guardate qua:

```
emerge -uDN world

Calculating world dependencies... done!

!!! Error: the <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 package conflicts with another package;

!!!        the two packages cannot be installed on the same system together.

!!!        Please use 'emerge --pretend' to determine blockers.
```

ora faccio:

```
 emerge --pretend xorg-x11

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-misc/util-macros-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/kbproto-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xextproto-7.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xproto-7.0.4)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto-1.1.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/inputproto-1.3.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libX11-1.0.0-r2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXau-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/bigreqsproto-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXdmcp-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xcmiscproto-1.1.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/xtrans-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXext-1.0.0-r1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xauth-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libICE-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libSM-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXt-1.0.0-r1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXmu-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libxkbfile-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/setxkbmap-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/randrproto-1.1.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-spaceorb-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xf86miscproto-0.9.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXxf86misc-1.0.0-r1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/liblbxutil-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/renderproto-0.9.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xkbcomp-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/damageproto-1.0.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xf86driproto-2.0.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xf86dgaproto-2.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/videoproto-2.2.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXpm-3.5.4.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXaw-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/trapproto-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/recordproto-1.13.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXtst-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xineramaproto-1.1.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libdmx-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/dmxproto-2.2.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/rgb-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/iceauth-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/fontsproto-2.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/mkfontscale-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libfontenc-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/encodings-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-util-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-adobe-75dpi-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/bdftopcf-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/fontcacheproto-0.1.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXfont-1.1.0-r1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/mkfontdir-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-alias-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xf86rushproto-1.1.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-base/xorg-server-1.0.2-r3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-misc-misc-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libxkbui-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-cursor-misc-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/glproto-1.4.6)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/resourceproto-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXres-1.0.0-r1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-misc/makedepend-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-libs/mesa-6.4.2-r2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.2.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.0.0-r1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXi-1.0.0-r1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libdrm-2.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/fixesproto-4.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/evieext-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-misc/xbitmaps-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xrdb-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-wm/twm-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xinit-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXft-2.1.8.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xclock-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/compositeproto-0.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/scrnsaverproto-1.1.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-summa-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-vga-4.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-elo2300-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-vmware-10.12.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-elographics-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-jamstudio-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-s3virge-1.8.6.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-magictouch-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-palmax-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-dynapro-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXfixes-3.0.1.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXcomposite-0.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-glint-1.0.1.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-ur98-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-neomagic-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-cirrus-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-bitstream-type1-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-sisusb-0.7.1.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa-1.0.1.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-tga-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-citron-2.1.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-adobe-100dpi-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking app-doc/xorg-docs-1.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-hyperpen-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXdamage-1.0.2.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xhost-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-aiptek-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-base/xorg-x11-7.0-r1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-tdfx-1.1.1.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXScrnSaver-1.0.1-r1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-calcomp-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXxf86dga-1.0.0-r1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-trident-1.0.1.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-void-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-type1-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-fbdev-0.1.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-digitaledge-1.0.1.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xmodmap-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-voodoo-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.0.1.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv-1.0.2.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-savage-2.0.2.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXcursor-1.1.5.2-r1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-tseng-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-microtouch-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-ark-0.5.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-dmc-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXrandr-1.1.0.2-r1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xrandr-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-fpit-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.5.7.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-mga-1.2.1.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-v4l-0.0.1.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-sis-0.8.1.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXinerama-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-penmount-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-siliconmotion-1.3.1.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-joystick-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-dummy-0.1.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-mutouch-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-vmmouse-12.3.2.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-i128-1.1.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-cyrix-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-bh-ttf-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/printproto-1.0.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXp-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-apm-1.0.1.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-rendition-4.0.1.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.0.4)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-tek4957-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-chips-1.0.1.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXv-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXvMC-1.0.1-r1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-i810-1.4.1.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-s3-0.3.5.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-via-0.1.33.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-acecad-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-magellan-1.0.0.5)

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/util-macros-1.0.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/kbproto-1.0.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xextproto-7.0.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xproto-7.0.4  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto-1.1.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/inputproto-1.3.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXau-1.0.0  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/bigreqsproto-1.0.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXdmcp-1.0.0  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xcmiscproto-1.1.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/xtrans-1.0.0  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libX11-1.0.0-r2  USE="ipv6 -debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXext-1.0.0-r1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libICE-1.0.0  USE="ipv6 -debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libSM-1.0.0  USE="ipv6 -debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXt-1.0.0-r1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXmu-1.0.0  USE="ipv6 -debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xauth-1.0.1  USE="ipv6 -debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libxkbfile-1.0.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/setxkbmap-1.0.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/synaptics-0.14.4-r2  USE="-dlloader"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/randrproto-1.1.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86miscproto-0.9.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXxf86misc-1.0.0-r1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/liblbxutil-1.0.0  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/renderproto-0.9.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.0.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xkbcomp-1.0.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-0.7-r2

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/damageproto-1.0.3  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86driproto-2.0.3  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86dgaproto-2.0.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/videoproto-2.2.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXpm-3.5.4.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXaw-1.0.1  USE="-debug -xprint"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/trapproto-3.4.3  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/recordproto-1.13.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXtst-1.0.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xineramaproto-1.1.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/dmxproto-2.2.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libdmx-1.0.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/rgb-1.0.0  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/iceauth-1.0.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/fontsproto-2.0.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libfontenc-1.0.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/mkfontscale-1.0.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/encodings-1.0.0  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-util-1.0.0  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/fontcacheproto-0.1.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXfont-1.1.0-r1  USE="ipv6 -debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/bdftopcf-1.0.0  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/mkfontdir-1.0.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-adobe-75dpi-1.0.0  USE="nls"

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-alias-1.0.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86rushproto-1.1.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-misc-misc-1.0.0  USE="nls"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libxkbui-1.0.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-cursor-misc-1.0.0  USE="nls"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/glproto-1.4.6  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/resourceproto-1.0.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXres-1.0.0-r1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/makedepend-1.0.0  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.2.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.0.0-r1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXi-1.0.0-r1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libdrm-2.0.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/mesa-6.4.2-r2  USE="-debug -motif" VIDEO_CARDS="-ati -i810 -mga -none -s3virge -savage -sis -tdfx -trident -via"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/fixesproto-4.0  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/evieext-1.0.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/xbitmaps-1.0.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xrdb-1.0.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-wm/twm-1.0.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXft-2.1.8.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xclock-1.0.1  USE="-debug -xprint"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xinit-1.0.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/compositeproto-0.3  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/scrnsaverproto-1.1.0  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.0.2-r3  USE="dri ipv6 -debug -minimal -xprint"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-spaceorb-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-summa-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-vga-4.0.0.5  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-elo2300-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-vmware-10.12.0.0  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-elographics-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-jamstudio-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-s3virge-1.8.6.5  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-magictouch-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-palmax-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-dynapro-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXfixes-3.0.1.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXcomposite-0.3  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-glint-1.0.1.3  USE="dri -debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-ur98-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/linuxwacom-0.7.2  USE="gtk gtk2 usb -dlloader -sdk -tcltk"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-neomagic-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-cirrus-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-bitstream-type1-1.0.0

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-sisusb-0.7.1.3  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa-1.0.1.3  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-tga-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-citron-2.1.5  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-adobe-100dpi-1.0.0  USE="nls"

[ebuild  N    ] app-doc/xorg-docs-1.1  USE="-debug -doc"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-hyperpen-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXdamage-1.0.2.2  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xhost-1.0.0  USE="ipv6 -debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-aiptek-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-tdfx-1.1.1.3  USE="dri -debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXScrnSaver-1.0.1-r1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-calcomp-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXxf86dga-1.0.0-r1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-trident-1.0.1.3  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-void-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-type1-1.0.1

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-fbdev-0.1.0.5  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-digitaledge-1.0.1.3  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xmodmap-1.0.0  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-voodoo-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.0.1.3  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv-1.0.2.0  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-savage-2.0.2.3  USE="dri -debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXcursor-1.1.5.2-r1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-tseng-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-microtouch-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-ark-0.5.0.5  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-dmc-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXrandr-1.1.0.2-r1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xrandr-1.0.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-fpit-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.5.7.3  USE="dri -debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-mga-1.2.1.3  USE="dri -debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-v4l-0.0.1.5  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-sis-0.8.1.3  USE="dri -debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXinerama-1.0.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-penmount-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-siliconmotion-1.3.1.5  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-joystick-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-dummy-0.1.0.5  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-mutouch-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-vmmouse-12.3.2.0  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-i128-1.1.0.5  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-cyrix-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-bh-ttf-1.0.0

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/printproto-1.0.3  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXp-1.0.0  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-apm-1.0.1.5  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-rendition-4.0.1.3  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.0.4  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-tek4957-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-chips-1.0.1.3  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXv-1.0.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXvMC-1.0.1-r1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-i810-1.4.1.3  USE="dri -debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-s3-0.3.5.5  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-via-0.1.33.2  USE="dri -debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/mesa-progs-6.4.2

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-acecad-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-magellan-1.0.0.5  USE="-debug"

[ebuild     U ] x11-base/xorg-x11-7.0-r1 [6.8.2-r6] INPUT_DEVICES="-acecad% -aiptek% -calcomp% -citron% -digitaledge% -dmc% -dynapro% -elo2300% -elographics% -evdev% -fpit% -hyperpen% -jamstudio% -joystick% -keyboard% -magellan% -magictouch% -microtouch% -mouse% -mutouch% -palmax% -penmount% -spaceorb% -summa% -synaptics% -tek4957% -ur98% -vmmouse% -void% -wacom%" VIDEO_CARDS="-apm% -ark% -ati% -chips% -cirrus% -cyrix% -dummy% -fbdev% -fglrx% -glint% -i128% -i810% -mga% -neomagic% -nv% -nvidia% -rendition% -s3% -s3virge% -savage% -siliconmotion% -sis% -sisusb% -tdfx% -tga% -trident% -tseng% -v4l% -vesa% -vga% -via% -vmware% -voodoo%"
```

chi mi sa dire perchè succede ciò? c'è una soluzione?

grassie

----------

## lavish

Per fortuna che hai cercato...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Fatto il merge del thread aperto da z3n0 con questo.

----------

## Onip

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Modular_Xorg

----------

## z3n0

la sfortuna mia è di non capire bene l'inglese..

quindi cmq devo rimuovere il vecchio xorg e reinstallarlo daccapo?

----------

## lavish

 *z3n0 wrote:*   

> quindi cmq devo rimuovere il vecchio xorg e reinstallarlo daccapo?

 

sì

----------

## cloc3

 *z3n0 wrote:*   

> la sfortuna mia è di non capire bene l'inglese..
> 
> 

 

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/it/desktop/x/x11/modular-x-howto.xml

----------

## z3n0

favoloso!grazie!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## z3n0

ok perfetto ci son riuscito, grazie a tutti  :Smile: 

ora devo aggiornare il sistema e poi provo a mettere xgl sperando che non sia ocmplicato  :Smile: 

----------

## z3n0

dopo 30 min di corretto funzionamento ho visto gnome che non mi faceva aprire quasi piu niente, qundo poi mi sono scomparse le barre..allora riavviato x e id ocnseguenza il pc perchè non mi faceva fare piu niente, noto che X non parte..

l'errore è:

```

waiting for X server to shut down FreeFontPath: FPE "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" ref count is 2, should be 1; fixing.
```

se provo ad avviare gdm mi dice:

```

gdm: error while loading shared libraries: libexpat.so.0: cannot open share object file: No such file or directory
```

ho provato un po a cercare nel forum di sta libreria ed ho cercato di risolvere con revdep-rebuild che pero si blocca perchè non so che errore caccia sul pacchetto vorbis-tools..

inZomma c'ho il pc che non funge piu   :Crying or Very sad: 

mi sapete dare qualche consiglio?

----------

## X-Drum

 *z3n0 wrote:*   

> ho provato un po a cercare nel forum di sta libreria ed ho cercato di risolvere con revdep-rebuild che pero si blocca perchè non so che errore caccia sul pacchetto vorbis-tools..
> 
> inZomma c'ho il pc che non funge piu  
> 
> mi sapete dare qualche consiglio?

 

posta l'errore

----------

## Luca89

Se non posti l'errore che da non possiamo aiutarti.

----------

## z3n0

i pacchetti che non mi fanno fungere il revdep sono piu di uno..per ora ho trovato vorbis-tool,qt e fontconfig..

magari provando ancora ne escono altri, ma dovrei trovare un metodo che me li sistema tutti..

non c'è un errore preciso, alla fine il revdep-rebuild dice uguale per tutti i pacchetti:

```

revdep-rebuild failed to emerge all packages

you have the following choiches:

e qua ti dice 3-4 metodi di cui non capisco niente e poi sono lunghi e io sto scrivendo da n'altro pc  :D 
```

chi mi da na mano plz?

----------

## Onip

senza errore preciso è un casino. copia\incollalo in un file e porta il file sull'altro pc poi posta se non vuoi copiarlo a mano...

Byez

----------

## z3n0

ma non mi da un errore preciso..mi da quel mess che penso sia predefinito xkè è uscito sempre uguale x tutti e 3 i pacchetti..

per farti capire:

```

revdep-rebuild failed to emerge all packages

you have the following choiches: 

- if emerge failed during the build, fix the problems and re-run revdep-rebuild or

- use -X or -- package-names as first argument

ecc ecc..
```

io penso sia un mess predefinito..se poi invece voglio l'errore preciso, devo segnarmi il pacchetto ed emergerlo normalmente..o sbaglio?

----------

## z3n0

questo post lo aggiorno man mano che provo:

```
emerge vorbis-tools:

*To be able to play OggFlac files you need to build

*media-libs/flac with +ogg, to build libOggFLAC

!!! ERROR: nomepacchetto failed

Call stack:

ebuild.sh, line 1542: called dyn_setup

ebuild.sh, line 65: called pkg_setup

borbis-tools-1.1.1-r2.ebuild, line 30: Called die

!!!Missing libOggFLAC library

!!!If you need support, post the topmost buil error, and the call tack if relevant.
```

inutile dire che ho provato ad installare sto FLAC senza avere risultati..

```
emerge fontconfig:

nsgmls:/var/tmp/portage/fontconfig-2.3.2/work/fontconfig-2.3.2/fc-cache/../fc-ca                                              che/fc-cache.sgml:177:10:E: element "TITLE" undefined

nsgmls:/var/tmp/portage/fontconfig-2.3.2/work/fontconfig-2.3.2/fc-cache/../fc-ca                                              che/fc-cache.sgml:179:9:E: element "PARA" undefined

nsgmls:/var/tmp/portage/fontconfig-2.3.2/work/fontconfig-2.3.2/fc-cache/../fc-ca                                              che/fc-cache.sgml:180:12:E: element "EMAIL" undefined

nsgmls:/var/tmp/portage/fontconfig-2.3.2/work/fontconfig-2.3.2/fc-cache/../fc-ca                                              che/fc-cache.sgml:180:65:E: element "EMAIL" undefined

Can't call method "value" on an undefined value at /usr/share/sgml/docbook/utils                                              -0.6.14/helpers/docbook2man-spec.pl line 249, <STDIN> line 1.

make[2]: *** [fc-cache.1] Error 8

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/fontconfig-2.3.2/work/fontconfig-2.                                              3.2/fc-cache'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/fontconfig-2.3.2/work/fontconfig-2.                                              3.2'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: media-libs/fontconfig-2.3.2 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1526:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 923:   Called src_compile

  fontconfig-2.3.2.ebuild, line 46:   Called die

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if rel                                              evant.
```

ha iniziato a dare quegli elementi non definiti un bel po prima ma era inutile (penso) postarli tutti..

----------

## Onip

per il problema di vorbis tool controlla, come dice anche l'errore, di aver messo la flag +ogg quando hai compilato flac. Se non c'è impostala e ricompilalo

```
# emerge -N1 flac
```

Per fontconfig non saprei, prova a cercare sul forum. E anche su bugzilla, visto che si tratta di un pacchetto ancora in ~ (idem per vorbis-tool).

Byez

----------

## z3n0

ok dovrei aver risolto..sperem  :Razz: 

per fontconfig ho dovuto usare il pacchetto piu vecchio mentre qt ho emerso il nuovo e vorbis si è risolto con +ogg..

speriamo che mantiene!

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *z3n0 wrote:*   

> speriamo che mantiene!

 

 :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

>  *z3n0 wrote:*   speriamo che mantiene! 
> 
>  

 

lol

----------

## z3n0

ieri mi funzionava...dopo un 30 min xorg è crushato irrimediabilmente ed ho dovuto combianre quel popo di aggioramenti, ecco perchè lo dico  :Razz: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *z3n0 wrote:*   

> ieri mi funzionava...dopo un 30 min xorg è crushato irrimediabilmente ed ho dovuto combianre quel popo di aggioramenti, ecco perchè lo dico 

 

Si si... è che non capisco proprio il senso di quella frase   :Laughing: 

E' un problema di italiano temo   :Wink:   :Laughing: 

----------

## f0llia

io dopo aver seguito la guida per xorg 7 modulare al punto di emergere gnome ho questo errore:

```

# emerge -p gnome

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[blocks B     ] x11-libs/libXft (is blocking x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r6)

```

io ho installato solo il 7

```

# emerge -s xorg-x11

Searching...

[ Results for search key : xorg-x11 ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  x11-base/xorg-x11

      Latest version available: 7.0-r1

      Latest version installed: 7.0-r1

      Size of files: 0 kB

      Homepage:      http://xorg.freedesktop.org

      Description:   An X11 implementation maintained by the X.Org Foundation (meta package)

      License:       as-is

```

perche mi vuol emergere xorg-x11-6.8.2-r6 ?

GRazie

----------

